# Good DCC controller?



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

So I'm jumping into this with both feet. I started by buying some Bachmann locomotives with DCC on board. I bought the Bachmann EZ-controller. Now, it would seem that the Bachmann controller wont allow me to access the full potential. I think, for instance, that my Norfolk and Western J-2 streamliner and my Alco mogul may have different whistles I could try. Also, I have a couple of non-Bachmann DCC locomotives that I can't change the addresses on using the Bachmann EZ controller. I dont want to blow the budget on this, I just want to change some sounds and addresses. What are my best options?


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

Do you have any experience with Arduinos? I’m in the process of building a DCC++ EX. I had a Arduino Mega laying around and got the rest for $45. Still waiting on the WIFI board so I haven’t built it yet. Plenty of others have done a similar route. That’s probably the cheapest route and should be able to be done for around $60 if you don’t want wifi. Probably don’t if you just want to program with it. If I understand correctly you’ll just have to have a PC hooked to it to program.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

No, I don't have any experience with the system you mentioned. Where is it available, and what all would I need? My plan is to control my locos with the Bachmann once I have fine tuned all of their features with some other DCC controller. Doug


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

dougnorfolk said:


> No, I don't have any experience with the system you mentioned. Where is it available, and what all would I need? My plan is to control my locos with the Bachmann once I have fine tuned all of their features with some other DCC controller. Doug


 https://dcc-ex.com/index.html
This is how you build it.

 https://www.jmri.org
You could download decoderpro from here to program.

I haven’t done this yet but this is the route I’m going with right now. Others on here have and if you are comfortable with it, it’s probably the cheapest route. Could you ask a local club or hobby shop for help if it’s just a 1 time thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

Very good. That's the route I'll take. Thanks so much!


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

You could also consider a Digitrax Zephyr system. It will do everything you need for about $200. Check out all the Digitrax Youtube videos. AND!!, their customer service is great! THEN, you can sell the EZ Command for about $100 on Ebay and get 1/2 your $ back.


----------



## ecmdrw5 (Jan 16, 2021)

beepjuice said:


> You could also consider a Digitrax Zephyr system. It will do everything you need for about $200. Check out all the Digitrax Youtube videos. AND!!, their customer service is great! THEN, you can sell the EZ Command for about $100 on Ebay and get 1/2 your $ back.


That’s true. I didn’t think about reselling the bachmann. [mention]dougnorfolk [/mention], that might be a better option unless you really want to mess with the Arduino. There are 3 common option for under/around $200. Digitrax Zephyr, NCE power cab, and MRC Prodigy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks all. I have a lot to think about now. Not being real computer savvy, I'm an old guy, I was thinking about one of those NCE cabs. Any experience with them anyone?


----------



## beepjuice (Sep 17, 2014)

I had the Zephyr and upgraded to the Digitrax D602 Evolution. The Zephyr has 3 amps and will do everything you need. The reason I like this is, besides the great operation, because of the customer service. My local hobby shop emphasizes this, too because he deals with it, too. Others like NCE, too but it's only a preference like everything in life. Check them all out on Youtube.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think you would like the Powercab much more than the Bachmann and not have to fool with Arduino, hooking it up to a computer to program it, etc. You said you were not too computer literate, so I would steer away from this route.

NCE and the rest are straightforward, easy to use systems and will do what you want to do with a minimum of fuss and connections.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Digitrax, MRC, or NCE are the big 3 in commercial systems. You won't go wrong with any of them -- the functions and capabilities are the same, it's just the control layout and human interfaces that are different, and that's a matter of taste. All 3 companies offer inexpensive starter sets to get you going.

There is also Roco's z21, which is based around smartphones as throttles. This might be something you would be interested in, but personally, I don't find a touchscreen to be an adequate throttle.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

If you’re just looking to change the addresses and the whistles you could get a digitrax pr4 and hook it up to a computer and a programming track and then download jmri which is free and use decoder pro. I think my pr4 cost me $60-70 from my decoder dealer at a train show a couple years ago. That’s how I program all my locomotives. Pretty easy to set up too. I can include pictures if you would like


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

You might want to offer to pay a visit and hook sll of that up, download the program, install it, and then run it, and show him how to work all of it.


----------



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

Yep, looking at different options, just trying to decide. Thanks everyone!


----------



## dougnorfolk (Feb 14, 2021)

Do any of you happen to live near Batesburg, sc?


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> You might want to offer to pay a visit and hook sll of that up, download the program, install it, and then run it, and show him how to work all of it.


It’s 2 wires to a section of track isolated from the layout, download the program, plug a usb cord between pr4 and your computer and use decoder pro to switch cv settings. Decoder pro is really easy to use. I’m nearly computer illiterate and I can even do it relatively easily. It was just an option. No reason to be smart


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I thought you missed the part about him not being computer savvy. Computers and software can be utterly baffling for some.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> I thought you missed the part about him not being computer savvy. Computers and software can be utterly baffling for some.


Yeah, I think Arduino may be a bit challenging for the non-tech geeks among us, no matter how simple it may seem to someone more versed in the subject.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Michael wrote:
_"I thought you missed the part about him not being computer savvy. Computers and software can be utterly baffling for some."_

I'm now over 70.
However, I find the "graphical interface" afforded by the Roco z21 app to be far, FAR more "accessible" and easy-to-learn-and-use than trying to remember "all those buttons" on a pushbutton controller.

Trying to "change an address" from "3" to a four-number configuration on a pushbutton controller would baffle me --an exercise in frustration.

But doing the same thing on using the z21 app is so easy that even I can do it _in about 2 seconds._

Same for reading/changing CV values.

For other programming tweaks, I find that JMRI Decoder Pro works well, too.

Picking the z21 as my control interface/device was THE BEST decision I could have possibly made, insofar as "going dcc" is concerned. I can't imagine how I'd have made good progress with an "old-fashioned" pushbutton device...


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I went the jmri route specifically for decoder pro. Ken Patterson had a segment on the YouTube show what’s neat where someone showed decoder pro along other jmri programs and I was sold. I think that I can program a locomotive to exactly the way I want it in under 5 minutes now that I have a little practice. You can change sounds that are stored in the decoder and have a selection to pick from instead of trying to remember cv settings or if you want Mars or ditch lights or strobe then you can also set speed tables and all the motor settings as well as the decoder address all by clicking buttons. And if you mess something up there is a button that restores all decoder defaults to factory and you don’t have to set cv 8 differently. It was just easier for me to do it that way


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

J.Albert1949 said:


> Michael wrote:
> _"I thought you missed the part about him not being computer savvy. Computers and software can be utterly baffling for some."_
> 
> I'm now over 70.
> ...


As always, the "advantages" you cite are all in the eyes of the beholder, especially the conceit about there being something old-fashioned about pushbutton -- they have a tactile response and positive feedback that is impossible to achieve with a touchscreen, ESPECIALLY of you don't want to have to look at it. This is why so many touchscreen applications (especially in the auto industry) are just "tech for tech's sake" and not real improvements, and why buttons continue to persist in all products.

And if you don't count putting the loco on the programming track, it doesn't take me any longer to program addresses / CV's on my MRC Prodigy than it does you.

As always, I'm not saying that the z21 is bad, or that it's not the right system for you or anyone else. But the pushback is because you need to be careful about overselling its perceived advantages in your mind as absolute improvements over other systems that apply to everyone.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Decoder Pro is a great way to go! Not only does it make the programming easy, it keeps track of what you've done so you can do a reset and restore. Nice to have a printout of all you locomotives, really impresses the spouse!


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

A slightly simpler option for diy is "LC-DCC". Search it on eBay. I've got about $50 into mine I think. Could be done for less. It's great if you want to use your phone or tablet to control your trains. Can have multiple phones connected for multi player experience. 



Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

